# Trigano,symbol/es or tracker?Help



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
We are fairly new to the site,do not own a motorhome and are still searching through the endless models,styles and sizes of MH available!
Just when you think you have found the perfect one for you something else catches your eye and bingo you are back to square one!
We are a couple with a dog (Lab) who would weekend and short break initially for about 5yrs until retirement kicked in and more time would be available
Looked at low profile 2 berth models and then spotted the Trigano Tribute.Nice van for the money.How do Trigano owners find this model,I am one of those women who take everything but the kitchen sink on a trip away(we currently go camping)and I am curious to know if the Trigano has ample storage,I suppose you do not really know until you have experienced a trip.
Sounds daft (the salesman at the dealership thought I was crazy!)but do any of you Trigano owners have Labrador sized dogs and can they comfortably sleep at night.I expect leaving the beds as singles creates more dog room!
I was then led towards the more expensive Auto-Sleeper Symbol/es which,curiously,although shorter in length gave the impression of more space than the Trigano.
Same questions really do you find this van spacious enough,with adequate storage and enough leg room for a snoring elderly Labrador.
I was finally shown the Auto Trail Tracker,I thought this was great!
Obviously more space is the big benefit and more gadgets.
So tell me about life in a high top please,I would really appreciate your comments.
Cheers
Maxandpaddy
ps for those of you who kindly responded last time we shyed away from the private conversion,as nice as it was and decided to stick with looking for a well known "brand" but thanks for your input


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My own view is that the Tribute will not be big enough for a dog as well. Possible of course but not satisfactory. The Trakiker would appear to be the one for you.


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

I think there are two Tracker models, one has the door towards the front, the other longer with the door at the back and an end kitchen, I think called an EL or EK.
We had the shorter version, lovely van BUT.
With the single beds made it covers the doorway, great kitchen, better than the longer version.
Problem we had was that the water tank was behind the back axle, so were the gas cylinders, and the battery, and the fridge.
With a gross vehicle load limit of 3000KG we had plenty of payload to spare BUT were overloaded on the back axle and could not load the bikes.
I think Autotrail have now distributed weight differently but worth checking.
Doug


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
Think you are right about the Trigano,the dog would be a little cramped!
We have been observing his sleeping positions and he does like to spread out so I think the gangway in the Trigano would be restrictive!


I looked at the Tracker EK,end kitchen,it looked ideal for us.
I had read about the beds covering the door way in one of the versions so I think the end kitchen,rear door would be a better canine friendly option!
Will check the load/weight distribution issue,thanks for that ,its helpful to have information from first hand experience.

Thanks for the help,wish us luck in our quest in searching for our "dream"
van!(they all look great to me!)

Val


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*Trigano*

We have a dog which is about the size of a Labrador and a Tibute. With the cab seats swivveled round, our dog uses the cab as his own, and seems to stretch out quite comfortably. However, although the Tibute has excellent storage for a van of its size, you should bay a larger van if you really want to take all but the kitchen sink.

Enjoy looking, and don't feel afraid of spending hours at a dealer, looking at vans, and finding out how everything works. We rented a van before we bought. Very expensive, but well worth it. I expect there are companies which will allow you to take a dog with you, although we didn't take ours. You may even be able to find a rental for the van you are most interested in. Nothing like living in it for finding out the snags!

Hope you find what you are looking for.

Louise


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maxandpaddy,

We are in a similar situation to yourselves, but unfortunately retirement is much longer away! We have a Golden Retriever in a high-top (Murvi Morello) for 15 months, around 60 nights away in it so far (11 days of rain in a single stint), plus more use as a day van, no problem.

Layout is everything, however. Some high tops are cramped, others spacious.

Dave


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Louise and Dave,
I know you can not beat good old personal experience so I appreciate your comments.
I am beginning to think a low profile 2 berth will probably suit us better until I learn to travel light!
Dave,retirement comes hurtling towards you faster than the speed of light so be aware it will be upon you in no time at all!
(we are thirtysomethings trapped in mature bodies!)
Thanks again for your help,I think you are all quite right we need to spend more time at the dealerships and possibly hire a MH first.
regards,
Val


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Best of luck, let us know how you get on.
Be warned Motorhoming is addictive!
Doug


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Max & Paddy......You're that old eh.... :lol: 

We have a Hi top and a german shepherd..its not a badged van, but a conversion nevertheless.

We chose ours because of what we did (weekending only) and the amount of room at home to store it (didn't want to have to keep it elsewhere)

We bought from a second hand dealer and the van was used, but the conversion was new and to a high standard. If you have ssufficiend room/storage then bigger may be better. but we would look at buying a van and having it converted to our design if we were to get another. (may be worth looking at.) Harry (the dog) dosn't always come with us but its a bit of a squeeze when he does.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Your telling me it is an addictive pastime Doug!
We have not purchased a van yet and I spend every spare minute pouring over magazines and brochures and slowly learning the "Lingo"!
We admire and scrutinize every van we see on the road and give the owners the thumbs up,must think we are mad!
Thanks for the info on your experiences in your hightop Badger.
We came across a lovely van conversion where the living quarters were brand new but as novices to the game we didn't have the confidence to buy although I am sure if we had paid a nice man from theAA to check it out it would have been fine but I suppose you do not impulse buy a Motorhome(another thing I am very good at,buy now,regret later!)
Thanks for sharing your experiences.
Cheers,
Val


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

i had a new tribute Sept 04 and i adore her, and we take a dog away. as for taking the kitchen sink away mine came with one(!) we came down from a big 4 berth caravan and landrover, and believe me when we re packed the tribute anything that hadnt been used for 12 months in the caravan didnt go in, 18 months on not missed anything. Just come back from a 16 day tour of scotland. I take me mum with me and we get on fine in the tribute, plenty of space, done cl's with no loos showers etc and there has never been an embarrasing moment so to speak. 

so get a tribute and live

regards

keith


----------



## machra (Jun 26, 2005)

*AS Symbol*

We have just downsized from an AS Talisman to a Symbol, 55reg model. If you take lots away then forget the symbol as there will not be enough storage. We have just learnt to take less away with us. I had stuff in the Talisman that I had not used in 5 years of camping so I got rid of these items first.

We chose the Symbol because of the resale value over the Tribute (better built as well). Symbol is also built on the MWB van where nearly all the other panel van Ducatos use the LWB van (We can get the Symbol in a normal car park slot). However had funds allowed we would have bought a Timberland as they have miles more storage. We did like the look of the Nuventures at Peterborough motorhome show. They build a model similar to the Tribute with more storage than the Symbol. I think they are around £35000 though.

If you need any more advice or a chat send me your phone number and I will get in touch.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I think the key to this is "chuck out your chinz"!
We need to downsize the amount of non-essentials and as you say Keith "learn to live"!
We like the larger vans because of the storage aspect but the more compact Tribute and Symbol give us the option of storing it on the drive without upsetting the neighbours.
I think generally we should adapt the mantra of "less is more" and take what is neccesary and not try and cram in things we do not really need.
Thanks for the offer of advice Machra on the Symbol,will get back to you when we finally get around to making our long over due investment of a motorhome.
Happy motorhoming,hope you all enjoy this season and the sun finally shines on you all!
Cheers,
Val
ps,When we go camping we take a five man tent,a freelander with a roof box and every available space is filled!Thats just for two people and the hound so our problem is quite obvious,need to get used to packing less,I am sure we would have just as much fun if we did not take so much!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Max&Paddy

Can't help with the dog aspect I'm afraid, but re storage, you really DO get used to managing with what you can take. Our first van was a panel conversion and at that time we didn't have a lot *to* take and we'd never camped/caravanned before so didn't have any expectations of what we "should" be able to take and we had great fun! 

Next was another panel conversion (someone's home conversion) - a Citroen Relay so basically same size as a Trigano - it swallowed up everything we could think of with space to spare  Great sense of freedom in being able to take things along "just in case". Now we've got a mini-coachbuilt. Storage is (IMHO, & certainly compared to the Relay) poor but it has other advantages for us so we compromise. Can't say not having something has ever spoiled a holiday and we can happily spend two or three weeks away in it at a time  You just learn to have "dual-purpose" items rather than separate ones :roll: 

Re the Tracker, some friends we holiday with have an end kitchen one and the amount of stuff they take has to be seen to be believed :wink: (not sure if they're members here yet - hello B if so :lol: ) so I don't think you'd have any worries with one of those - they do take up a bit more room on the drive though - if house buying is all about location, location, location then M/H buying is all about compromise, compromise, compromise. Just don't spend so long looking that you miss out on time to enjoy it!! good luck
-H


----------

